# Super Joey and hybrid solo node hub



## Bitspitter (May 9, 2015)

I currently have a Hopper, Super Joey, and a Wireless Joey. I've just picked up a hybrid eastern arc LNB and hybrid solo node hub. I'm planning on switching to a Hopper 3, eliminate the Super Joey, and replace the Super Joey with another Wireless Joey. I have a 1000.2 dish already. In the meantime, will the Super Joey work if I connect the integrator to the hybrid solo hub? If so, I figured I could go ahead and swap the LNB and switch. I won't be swapping the Hopper receiver and Super Joey until next month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

FYI, The Super Joey does not work with a Hopper 3. Also, the older Hoppers may not work with the new LNB. Also, the new LNB will not work with the older integrator. Effectively, DISH forces an upgrade on LNBs, integrators and switches to go to a Hopper 3. So, with the exception of the cable and the DISH, you have to replace pretty much everything else. As fro Super Joeys they are compatible with a Hopper 3.

Someone can correct me on this, but, from what I read, there are a number of changes required "outside". You may want to search fro Hopper 3 wiring diagrams to get an idea. Below is an extreme set up, but it should help.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Frvseniormoments.files.wordpress.com%2F2016%2F01%2Fdph_home_seventvs_1hopper_7joeys.jpg&hash=6713fae41f1e18e4c4f27d3ab36eb91f


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is a link to a wiring PDF for the hybrid lnb, I belive the info on connecting a super joey is on page 2. You will need to use a duo hub not a solo to connect the super joey.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/attachments/hybrid-lnbf-wiring-diagrams-pdf.113269/


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

nmetro said:


> Below is an extreme set up, but it should help.


Just to let you know, that's not a valid URL.


----------



## Bitspitter (May 9, 2015)

That's a great PDF, n0qcu, Thanks.

But I wonder if you kept the integrator in the mix if the solo hybrid hub would work. I know the duo is a cleaner setup but since I'm going to eliminate the Super Joey soon, I just wanted a temporary connection.



n0qcu said:


> Here is a link to a wiring PDF for the hybrid lnb, I belive the info on connecting a super joey is on page 2. You will need to use a duo hub not a solo to connect the super joey.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/attachments/hybrid-lnbf-wiring-diagrams-pdf.113269/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

